# Dash pad for Jeff



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Couldn't figure out how to PM this.......


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

I likey


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

First class all the way. I like the "boost" gauge the best!!!


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks Eric! That really shows what a great job they did. Think I'll be sending my dash off pretty soon.
Thanks again,
Jeff
P.S. Is that boost gauge for a supercharger or turbocharger?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Bds 871.....


----------

